# New on here



## Cheyking17

[COLOR="DarkOrchid"[B][LEFT]hey[FONT="Times New Roman"]I'm new on here and I was wanting to K of. Some way to tell if you might be having twins or not. 
[/FONT][/LEFT][/B][/COLOR]


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :) 
I think the only way to tell would be by ultrasound scan. Good luck! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BnB

Like Bev mentioned the U.S will be the only way to confirm a twin+ pregnancy.

<3


----------



## alenamiy

Welcome and nice to meet you!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------

